# Anonymous strikes back for Megaupload takedown



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 19, 2012)

> The notorious hacking group going by the moniker Anonymous has fired back at the US Department of Justice as well as Universal Records for the indictment and subsequent takedown of MegaUpload.com and its founder Kim Dotcom. Anonymous took down both entities websites as a direct retaliation for the events that took place earlier today.
> Barret Brown, a spokesperson for Anonymous has confirmed that the move was retaliatory, and warns that more actions are coming in the form of attacks on supports of SOPA. Both sites went down just hours after the move by the feds to shutdown MegaUpload’s servers located in Virginia. These actions will certainly fuel speculations about MegaUpload being impacted by the global demonstrations against SOPA held yesterday.
> 
> Anonymous considers its members to be “hacktivists” using the internet to protest things the group believes are wrong. Past actions of the group have involved attacks on child-porn sites, as well as exposing high-profile people who maintained memberships with them. More on this story as it breaks.
> ...



Source : http://www.geek.com/articles/news/anonymous-strikes-back-by-taking-down-doj-universal-records-20120119/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

EAT ANON DICK AMERICA!


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?


HAHAHAHAHA I lol'd


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 19, 2012)

For all that don't know, Anonymous is not a real organization. It's just random hackers from 4chan that retaliate against random things on the internet that claim that they are Anonymous, giving the allusion that they are an organization.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?


This man knows everything. Listen, Learn.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

DDOS = Effective to take down websites since 1998


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2012)

>The notorious hacking group going by the moniker Anonymous.

Stopped reading there.

I totally agree with @[member='Foxi4']


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

In all seriousiness it's one website though. Does Anon really need to freak out? It's not like file hosting websites are dropping like filies.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone go on 4chan and browse through all the nsfw images on /b/ to see if anonymous is REALLY doing this or if it's just a group of random people who think they can use Anonymous' name for their own deeds or claim they are from Anonymous (which, you can't claim you're Anonymous if everyone knows who you are).



Hyro-Sama said:


> In all seriousiness it's one website though. Does Anon really need to freak out? It's not like file hosting websites are dropping like filies.


Well, other file-hosting websites can be taken down for the same flimsy reasons that Megaupload was taken down for. Right now, if the government wanted.


----------



## someonewhodied (Jan 19, 2012)

its 1 website, but it could cause 7 people to live in prison for 55 years. Imagine if you and 6 co-workers were to live in jail for 55 years. It would ruin your life.

I support anon's actions.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2012)

Yet another misinformed article pegging "Anonymous" as an actual group.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Someone go on 4chan and browse through all the nsfw images on /b/ to see if anonymous is REALLY doing this or if it's just a group of random people who think they can use Anonymous' name for their own deeds or claim they are from Anonymous (which, you can't claim you're Anonymous if everyone knows who you are).


http://boards.4chan....21716#375222882


----------



## alidsl (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?


I don't see you doing anything to help


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 19, 2012)

That was *QUICK*.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?
> ...



DDoSing a site might as well be nothing.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2012)

"It's one website" One website that's been in very high use for the last...at least 5 years.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> In all seriousiness it's one website though. Does Anon really need to freak out? It's not like file hosting websites are dropping like filies.


This could happen easily.  The shutdown of Megaupload set a very dangerous precedent.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 19, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousiness it's one website though. Does Anon really need to freak out? It's not like file hosting websites are dropping like filies.
> ...



Considering it was the most "Well-respected", a huge dent has been made.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 19, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


They're showing the government that they have made a bad decision a bit like a peaceful protest


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?
> ...


Oh yeah, let's help MegaUpload by breaking the law, how mighty smart.

How about electing a government that's not butthurt about the issue and is well-versed in today's technology, actually understands how it works and knows its nuances rather than being politically correct and choosing a black guy for president "because he's black" or choosing politicians just because they promise alot instead of actually reading their expose's and plans.



alidsl said:


> They're showing the government that they have made a bad decision a bit like a peaceful protest



Peaceful in the sense of attacking websites. God, you're deluded.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How about electing a government that's not butthurt about the issue and is well-versed in today's technology, actually understands how it works and knows its nuances rather than being politically correct and choosing a black guy for president "because he's black" or choosing politicians just because they promise alot instead of actually reading their expose's and plans.



Now that's just crazy talk.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



"Peaceful" in the sense that not a single person gets hurt in this.  And for "electing" a government that's not butthurt...good luck, maybe you should learn just why the US has this kind of government.  Because mass media, and the general public, are will to bend over backwards for the GLORIOUS DEMOCRATIC GOVERMENT OF CAPITALISMMMMM.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't decided whether to love Anonymous or hate them yet.

They've done a lot of unnecessary stuff to piss people off, but this has been one of their good moves.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, let's help MegaUpload by breaking the law, how mighty smart.
> 
> How about electing a government that's not butthurt about the issue and is well-versed in today's technology, actually understands how it works and knows its nuances rather than being politically correct and choosing a black guy for president "because he's black" or choosing politicians just because they promise alot instead of actually reading their expose's and plans.



WOW You're so unamerican its not even funny. Try watching some telelvision to change that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, let's help MegaUpload by breaking the law, how mighty smart.
> ...


I've heard that argument so many times it's not even funny. You live in a democratic country, in fact, one of the first "new age" democracies and you allow it to "go bad" year by year by "not giving a damn anymore". You have to admit that most of your society just "buys" whatever they are told. You can complain that the U.S becomes less and less the country of freedom and more and more an imperialistic superpower akin to the one it was fighting with not so long ago, but you can't just "put the blame on politicians" and close it at that. "Change" won't just come because you were promised it will - first you have to change yourselves.

As the pragmatic saying says, I believe it's Ben Franklin's words, "God helps those who help themselves".



alunral said:


> "Peaceful" in the sense that not a single person gets hurt in this.  And for "electing" a government that's not butthurt...good luck, maybe you should learn just why the US has this kind of government.  Because mass media, and the general public, are will to bend over backwards for the GLORIOUS DEMOCRATIC GOVERMENT OF CAPITALISMMMMM.



Who exactly is "General Public" and where can I meet the guy? (Hint: It's you guys). Attack is an attack, don't call turds chocolate candy. As far as the government is concerned, you have numerous candidates, do you not? How come in Clinton times you had a national income and after his "reign" only losses? Picking right DOES make a difference. Americans take the personal lives of celebs too much to the heart - Clinton may have been a "ladies president" but at least he was a good president. What can you tell about your other choices so far?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...





Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



LOL This is funny b/c I don't live in the USA. I'm not disagreeing with you, you just have unrealistic expectations of humans.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 19, 2012)

I support this action 100 %.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jan 19, 2012)

Just noticed all of megaupload's sister sites are shut down too (megaporn, megavideo, etc.)

It's probably in vain, but I'm glad Anonymous retaliated back. Sometimes you have to fight fire with fire.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL This is funny b/c I don't livein America. I'm not disagreeing with you, you just have unrealistic expectations of humans.



Canada is America *giggles* It's just not the U.S. Also, I didn't notice your flag, if I did, I wouldn't adress you in this fashion.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > LOL This is funny b/c I don't livein America. I'm not disagreeing with you, you just have unrealistic expectations of humans.
> ...



LOL They're basically same expect we freak out over Hockey instead of football and hate asians instead of Black people.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How about electing a government that's not butthurt about the issue and is well-versed in today's technology, actually understands how it works and knows its nuances rather than being politically correct and choosing a black guy for president "because he's black" or choosing politicians just because they promise alot instead of actually reading their expose's and plans.


>implying the US political system works that way.

Corporations pay politicians to get their own agenda across. Electing officials _legitimately_ won't change that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

In other words, "it's all a conspiracy", alternatively "world was made by aliens".

We know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


I'm not even going to begin to try and explain what's wrong with this statement.



Foxi4 said:


> In other words, "it's all a conspiracy", alternatively "world was made by aliens".
> 
> We know.


Very original.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Anon's actions in simply barraging sites they view as "the enemy" isn't achieving anything other than to prove to those involved that they've scored a victory. If Anon actually wanted to prove a point they'd have started doing what Foxi implies...mass uploading of blatantly illegal material in a bid to show how ludicrous the MU attack is. However, simply DDOS'ing a few sites is akin to wasp stings on a giant.

It's laughable to think that this will achieve anything of any note because it's like trying to do brain surgery with a sledge hammer....anyone can do it and achieve the same end result. They either do something clever or think up something to do that's clever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


What are you talking aboot?

By the way, what's the deal with the colourful banknotes? They look like they're straight from Monopoly.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



What? You don't think Canadians are racists? Feel free to PM me if you disagree . I have over heard many Canadians say they're bothered by the growing eastern population in Canada when they should be thankful b/c immmigration keeps Canada alive.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What? You don't Canadian are racists? Feel free to PM me if you disagree . I have over heard many Canadians say they're bothered by the growing eastern population in Canada when they should be thankful b/c immmigration keeps Canada alive.


Ah, the typical 'PM me if you disagree' retort.

Honestly, you don't know much about Canada if you're going to generalize about an entire country of being racist to _Asians_.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What? You don't Canadian are racists? Feel free to PM me if you disagree . I have over heard many Canadians say they're bothered by the growing eastern population in Canada when they should be thankful b/c immmigration keeps Canada alive.


I was convinced that your society in general lives according to the rules of a Cultural Mosaic, in opposition to "The Melting Pot" or "The Salad Bowl" the U.S represents. You sort of "like" having all those "Polish Days" or "Asian Days" where people of a given decent try to re-create customs they no longer have a clue about.



soulx said:


> Honestly, you don't know much about Canada if you're going to generalize about an entire country of being racist to _Asians_.



Asian Men ---> 
Asian _Ladies _--->


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What? You don't Canadian are racists? Feel free to PM me if you disagree . I have over heard many Canadians say they're bothered by the growing eastern population in Canada when they should be thankful b/c immmigration keeps Canada alive.
> ...



I know what you mean but we're derailing the topic. That's why I said PM me.



Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What? You don't Canadian are racists? Feel free to PM me if you disagree . I have over heard many Canadians say they're bothered by the growing eastern population in Canada when they should be thankful b/c immmigration keeps Canada alive.
> ...



Canada's tolerant for the most part. There are just some who refuse to evolve. Mostly old people.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jan 19, 2012)

So...megaupload, megavideo, etc. are gone forever? All material saved on servers is gone?


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 19, 2012)

blahkamehameha said:


> So...megaupload, megavideo, etc. are gone forever? All material saved on servers is gone?



No, not megavideo, still haven't finished watching my prn   anime


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 19, 2012)

i don't even know what anon did to what i'm confused has fuck??


----------



## nando (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?




does the method really matter?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

nando said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we yawn and remind y'all y'all's that it's just another DDOS attack done by Script Kiddies now or do we give you a moment to contain your joy before we break the bubble and you fall face-down onto the ground?
> ...


Yes, quite so.

I like the analogy to the sledgehammer that was used before, but I'll use a more concrete example.

I do believe the message would be far more "prominent" were they actually hacked the sites they claim to have "hacked" and placed an alternative banner with some "Stop SOPA" or "Give us our Files back!" slogans. THAT would be impressive.

A DDOS attack is essentially pulling the electric plug from the outlet in order to stop an mp3 in Winamp. Sure you're gonna freaking stop it, hope you enjoy a black and not-so-meaningful black screen that follows.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

nando said:


> does the method really matter?



Which demonstrates more power - getting lots of people to jump up and down on a suspension bridge until it breaks, or one or two people knowing enough about how the bridge works to remove one piece and cause it to come tumbling down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > does the method really matter?
> ...


Lots of people falling to their deaths and being buried in the debris is my personal choice in this case, for all the wrong reasons.

The penalty for "borderline stupid" would be "death" here, which nicely cleans up the genepool. You can't forget to mention the comedy value of the situation.

But I digress.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > "Peaceful" in the sense that not a single person gets hurt in this.  And for "electing" a government that's not butthurt...good luck, maybe you should learn just why the US has this kind of government.  Because mass media, and the general public, are will to bend over backwards for the GLORIOUS DEMOCRATIC GOVERMENT OF CAPITALISMMMMM.
> ...



Hint, no it is not us.  The people protesting things currently is....maybe, maybe, MAYBE 1/1000th of the entire US.  Hence why someone like Bush got into office in this first place.  Clinton doesn't matter.  That's the past.  And there's not a single good politician around anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

alunral said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > alunral said:
> ...


Vote for Vermin Supreme then. A vote for Vermin is a vote completely thrown away.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck everything and vote for Herman Cain. Because a vote for Herman Cain is vote for Stephen Colbert.


----------



## nando (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > does the method really matter?
> ...




i don't think i get your analogy. getting lots of people to do anything is a higher demonstration of power. but i still don't get your analogy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Fuck everything and vote for *Herman Cain*. Because a vote for Herman Cain is vote for Stephen Colbert.





> Cain grew up in Georgia and graduated from Morehouse College in 1967 with a* Bachelor of Science in mathematics.* Cain pursued graduate studies at Purdue University, and graduated with a *Master of Science in computer science* in 1971. Cain was *chairman of the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City Omaha Branch* from 1989 to 1991. He was *deputy chairman, from 1992 to 1994, and chairman from 1995 to 1996, of the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City*. In 1995, Cain was appointed by Newt Gingrich to the Kemp Commission. In 1996, he was a *senior economic advisor* to the Bob Dole presidential campaign.Cain has* served as a member of the board of directors of several companies*, including Aquila, Inc., Nabisco, Whirlpool, Reader's Digest, and AGCO.



Sounds like the perfect man for the job - educated, well-versed in technology and an exceptional economist, perfect for those turbulent times of debt.



nando said:


> i don't think i get your analogy. getting lots of people to do anything is a higher demonstration of power. but i still don't get your analogy.



What he meant was that you can achieve a goal either by doing something exceptionally smart or by amassing an overpowering force and doing it "effortlessly", out of which the first option is more impressive and requires actual knowledge of what you're doing.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

nando said:


> i don't think i get your analogy. getting lots of people to do anything is a higher demonstration of power. but i still don't get your analogy.



DDOS'ing a site to bring it down doesn't make you a force to be reckoned with. It just proves you can hurl lots of traffic at a site. Imagine if some random member of Anon took the site down by actually gaining access to it....that's power to worry about, not hurling lots of rocks.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck everything and vote for *Herman Cain*. Because a vote for Herman Cain is vote for Stephen Colbert.
> ...



The man knows Pokemon exists. He should be president.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


More like his speechwriters know Pokemon exists.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> More like his speechwriters know Pokemon exists.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

I think America needs to focus on getting this national pipeline built instead of attacking the internet. Jobs are more important than fighting against copyright infrigement which doesn't affect the job market at all. (Maybe for actors/musical artists but most of them are assholes anyway.)


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2012)

nando said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > nando said:
> ...



It's not about getting lots of people ddosing a site, anyone could do that if they planned it, now hacking into a site and doing things to it, is another story and shows that you/they have the know how to screw things up.


----------



## nando (Jan 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> What he meant was that you can achieve a goal either by doing something exceptionally smart or by amassing an overpowering force and doing it "effortlessly", out of which the first option is more impressive and requires actual knowledge of what you're doing.




i guess we differ. having power over enough people to plummet to their deaths by jumping up and down on a bridge is way more impressive than knowing which piece on the bridge is loose. it's easy to break something. knowledge is easy to acquire. you could find a "collapse a bridge by removing a single piece for dummies" book - it's not impressive.

besides. the "good hackers" or the people as you say that can do it in an "impressive demonstration of power" aren't doing shit and that's not impressive or powerful at all.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2012)

This will be interesting to watch at the very least.


----------



## TimmyDonuts (Jan 20, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> Anonymous considers its members to be “hacktivists” using the internet to protest things the group believes are wrong. Past actions of the group have involved attacks on child-porn sites, as well as exposing high-profile people who maintained memberships with them.



What a load of shit. I guess Anonymous doesn't like competition when it comes to distributing child porn.

Everybody knows that Anonymous Image Boards are FLOODED with child pornography. They even cater to pedophiles. For example, [email protected] freequently uses a banner that features the infamous pedobear, which basically proves the site's founder knows about the CP problem, and obvious he's ok with it.

Don't give me any of this white knight bullshit. Anonymous is the biggest threat to freedom on the internet. Why? Because law makers will use the CP problem on Anonymous Image chans to justify the destruction of our rights. If you support Anonymous, you're only helping kill the free internet. Not to mention supporting a community full of seething pedophiles.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

The fact of the matter is that at least a quarter of the online tempers are reading this thread. This either expresses concern, humor, or an interest. This has nothing to with anything, except for SOPA. This would eventually happen. It's wrong though. For America to walk into another country, take down servers, wave their caps, and be proud is wrong. Anonymous simply did what anyone who supported megaupload would do- fight back. If A certain torrent hosting website hosted in the Netherlands (I think) were to be brought down, I'd be mad. I'm a white hat hacker though. This would be a grey hat scenario. It wasn't for financial gain, it was for proving a point. All it will do is push the American government father on controlling the internet. The next move will to remove anything to do with hacking, probably even open source. GBATemp could be affected. This is serious, and not something to be lightly looked upon. It will have a huge impact on the government's SOPA decision in February...


----------



## chyyran (Jan 20, 2012)

So..This went from being about Anon DDOSing sites, to Pedobear?

Wut?

Anyways, back on topic, it's just a giant game of cat and mouse. All this DDOSing is just pissing the (rather stupid) government off, and they'll do more things to piss of Anon, and the cycle never ends..

To me, Anon is really just a bunch of /b/ trolls that know how to use LOIC. They'll piss the American gov. off, then the gov. will piss Anon off, and so forth.

Anon is a giant troll that likes to piss people off by DDOSing. However, they piss people off because..
The whole fucking American Government is also a giant troll that want to piss you off by monitoring and restricting your every move.




Spoiler: You know, they should probably just change the American anthem to this. It makes sense




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PBptSDIh8[/youtube]


----------



## VashTS (Jan 20, 2012)

[likeleavebrittneyalonefag]

leave the internet alone! leave it alooooone!

[/likeleavebrittneyalonefag]

people don't like change.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter. The Moderators will clean up any trash swept on this news. But the point is, what will they do next? This is going to tighten the belt on America. I hope someone makes the right choice.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

If you disagree with an opinion, you can intelligently counter it with your own opinion without slinging the word "troll" around.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 20, 2012)

holy crap i made a funny comment on topic. the internet was changed and anonymous is upset. if it was off topic sorry, and if you want this gone delete it too.

ill restate what my post said. people don't like change. sorry to not contribute, i thought this was a forum.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed the slew of deleted posts. I'll do better to make sure i am not one of them. Does anybody know what measures that the government have for this kind of situation?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> If you disagree with an opinion, you can intelligently counter it with your own opinion without slinging the word "troll" around.


Sorry mate, obvious troll is obvious. When someone tries to convince me that "Cake" means "CP" when it quite obviously is used in a metaphore and one would have to be mentally impaired not to understand the conveyed meaning then there can only be two reasons for this: that person is trolling or that person is an idiot. I choose the latter option, as if this was a trolling attempt then it was poor. It's also entirely possible that I should be offended by his claims that perhaps I'm a child offender, that is, I would be if he were at least of relatively similar mental capacity. I'm generally hardly moved by people who are obviously a bit less "smart" then the rest of us.

As far as CP on chans is concerned, all I say is...


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

VashTS said:


> holy crap i made a funny comment on topic. the internet was changed and anonymous is upset. if it was off topic sorry, and if you want this gone delete it too.
> 
> ill restate what my post said. people don't like change. sorry to not contribute, i thought this was a forum.


I'm sorry, VashTS.  Given that there are 667 users reading this topic with comments popping up faster than I can screen them for off-topic content, unfortunately your post just got caught up in the wide net I had to cast.  I'll restore your post, as it wasn't involved in the flaming.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Cake is A Lie. The episode and debate over people trolling on this topic is over. Please discuss the current topic. I'm only saying this so that other people will not... Anyway, my friend and I were discussing this over the phone, and he was only mad because he paid to host important files, plus a few torrents. He had schoolwork there, so that our classmates could download it in an emergency. Now it's gone.


----------



## TimmyDonuts (Jan 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as CP on chans is concerned, all I say is...



You're right Fox. Simply go to 4chan, find the section called /b/, and just wait for the next CP topic. I'm sure one will come along soon. Usually within the hour.

And hey, thanks again for sharing your opinion on the cake. Its good that your fellow users know what kind of person you are. At least you're being honest. Kudos for that.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree with an opinion, you can intelligently counter it with your own opinion without slinging the word "troll" around.
> ...


Foxi, I read your posts on other threads and they're usually smart and backed with logic.  I know you're capable of using intelligence to get your ideas across, which is why I did what I did.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...


I refuse to even try discussing with someone who's clearly not on the same level as I am. You know what they say about arguing with idiots - "They'll pull you down to their level and beat you with experience". Why should I even attempt an elaborate speech directed at someone who only has one argument and not really a whole lot to say. His only clear purpose is to piss people off, and that does not validate a proper response.

In any case, I suppose we've derailed the thread for long enough. I'll behave now, as I lost all interest in disputing with Mr.What's His Face.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually, (Feel free to remove this Costello, or Ninja, But I will make this on topic.) The cake was a portal reference. I actually have been ignoring your ignorance. Child Porn or not, this was not a White Hat Attack or Black Hat. There was no monetary gain, but it had no good intentions. Therefore, I am indifferent on what you think of This "group". I'm not going to say I support it, but I do think it is nice to see they are mad as well. This upsets us all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Actually, (Feel free to remove this Costello, or Ninja, But I will make this on topic.) The cake was a portal reference. I actually have been ignoring your ignorance. Child Porn or not, this was not a White Hat Attack or Black Hat. There was no monetary gain, but it had no good intentions. Therefore, I am indifferent on what you think of This "group". I'm not going to say I support it, but I do think it is nice to see they are mad as well. This upsets us all.


I had no intentions of refferencing the Portal - what I said meant in Layman's terms that one cannot judge something without previously asserting that his judgement is correct. Another metaphores of this sort would be "don't judge the book by its cover". It does not mean that "book" is a symbol for bestiality - it has the implied meaning that you're *supposed *to judge the *metaphorical *book by its contents.

It just takes moderate understanding of language to understand that sort of thing, apparently not all people posess it.


----------

